# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Sand Art

## Peter NJ



----------


## tim

Peter,

Nice photo!  As a very amateurish maker of  sand castles, I'm always blown away by the skills of those who can produce such art.

----------


## LindaP

Whoa, that has to be professional! Love it.....and the lizard to the right is great!

----------


## Peter NJ

I agree..sadly I dont have those skills.

----------


## amyb

Peter-I also am blown away by ice carvers and I have seen some food sculptures that are amazing too.

----------


## LindaP

Peter, if you google "fiesa", you will find the world's biggest sand art contest in the Algarve, Portugal. It is amazing!!!!!!!

----------

